# Pre Christmas meet @ Canterbury 2010



## Rapide561

Hi

Here goes then, the first mention of Christmas 2010. 

Meet at the CCC Canterbury, all pitches are hard stand with electric. 

To book call the CCC call centre on 02476 465426 or Canterbury site direct on 01227 463216 or book online. When booking please add "pitch near Russell" as a special request so that we can try to pith fairly close together. 

The meet will take place over the weekend of Friday 3rd/Saturday 4th December, although you can stay for as long as you want. I am arriving on 1st December and am staying for 7 nights, as there is an offer whereby if you stay for 7 nights, you only pay for 5. This offer is available on telephone bookings only, not the web. YOU MUST ASK FOR A 7 FOR 5 OFFER IF YOU WANT THIS. 

Non CCC members are welcome. 

We will probably mingle around Canterbury on Saturday and all being well will have a Christmas type meal at the adjacent golf club. 

I will add a meet to the meet page if I can work out how to do it! 

Russell


----------



## bognormike

Blimey Russell that's a long way off! Can't commit that far forward, but would love to :wink: . Does it include Can Can dancing?


----------



## Rapide561

*Christmas*

Mike - don't worry! LOL

I am adding it as a meet so that this will appear on the front page and avoid the last minute rush last year!

Yes, Can Can dancing.....


----------



## bognormike

or was it Tesco receycling can dancing :lol: :lol:


----------



## locovan

No its River dance this time and The Bolero 2 for the price of one :lol: 
I have the dates in my diary Russell and with book later.


----------



## Invicta

Which day and what time do you want the Christmas meal this year?

I will make a provisional booking if you let me know. I bet we will be the first in the golf club's 2010 Christmas Dinner booking diary don't you?!


----------



## geraldandannie

Invicta said:


> Which day and what time do you want the Christmas meal this year?


I think Sunday the 5th sounds good to me. The Sunday worked well this year, leaving the Saturday free for a wander into town.

I'll 'ave a word with 'er indoors in the morning, but we'd be interested, I'm sure, as long as I don't have to take my awning down in the howling wind and rain again 

Gerald


----------



## Rapide561

*Christmas*

How bizarre is this, talking about Christmas in January? Better get the sprouts on a low light!

Sunday good for me, but for anyone coming for just the two nights, pitches have to be vacated by 12.00 lunch time, although it is always worth asking to stay for a couple of hours etc extra.

Any time really though for me, food is food!

Russell


----------



## locovan

Invicta said:


> Which day and what time do you want the Christmas meal this year?
> 
> I will make a provisional booking if you let me know. I bet we will be the first in the golf club's 2010 Christmas Dinner booking diary don't you?!


I like the Sunday Idea for the Lunch as it was nice staying until the Monday morning.
The bus goes to Deal as well from there, which is a good run out on the Saturday.


----------



## Invicta

I would think that if anyone is plannning to leave the site on the Sunday then it would be OK to park the M/C in the car park of the golf course in order to attend the lunch. I will ask when I make the firm booking.


----------



## Rapide561

*Canterbury*

Hi

I know this is ages away, but could I ask that when you have booked with the CCC, please email me your reservation number or your surname and membership number so that when I arrive on site, I can have a word with the staff to try and pitch us together.

We will sort out the meal a bit nearer the time no doubt.

Russell


----------



## Invicta

I will go ahead with a provisional booking at the Canterbury Golf Club then Sunday 5th December 2010 for lunch 12.30 for 1 pm as I presume everyone that came last December wants to return?


----------



## Rapide561

*Christmas*

I can't believe we are talking about Christmas on Marct 1st! I love it I do!

Russell


----------



## artona

I remember organising the first Christmas rally/meet at Canterbury, was it 3 years or 4 years ago.

Glad to see you carrying on the tradition Russell. I think we will put down for this. Will the Canterbury Christmas fayre be on again?

stew


----------



## Rapide561

*Christmas*

Hi

I did not know there was a history of pre Christmas Canterbury meets! Last year about 8 vans went, and it was a bit rushed and last minute, but Invicta sorted out dinner, Mavis danced the cancan and Sonesta forced me to drink too much on the Friday night!

Russell


----------



## teensvan

You are easily led russell. With any luck we shall be there, unless i can talk ann in to going to benidorm for the winter. 

If we are there we shall try and get pitch 10 as you get a good WiFi signal.

steve & ann. ---------- teensvan


----------



## Carper

Invicta said:


> I will go ahead with a provisional booking at the Canterbury Golf Club then Sunday 5th December 2010 for lunch 12.30 for 1 pm as I presume everyone that came last December wants to return?


Peggy, Are we allowed to come this year, as we are no longer Motorhome owners? :wink: :wink:

Doug & Elaine


----------



## locovan

Dougie of coarse you can Peggy didnt come in her M/H


----------



## locovan

Invicta said:


> I will go ahead with a provisional booking at the Canterbury Golf Club then Sunday 5th December 2010 for lunch 12.30 for 1 pm as I presume everyone that came last December wants to return?


I think we might get bigger numbers but yes a provisional booking should go in Peggy.


----------



## locovan

*Re: Christmas*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I did not know there was a history of pre Christmas Canterbury meets! Last year about 8 vans went, and it was a bit rushed and last minute, but Invicta sorted out dinner, Mavis danced the cancan and Sonesta forced me to drink too much on the Friday night!
> 
> Russell


What shall we do this year Russel--l we will have to start practising as I wasnt very good.


----------



## Carper

locovan said:


> Dougie of coarse you can Peggy didnt come in her M/H


Thank you Mavis   ..See you Saturday


----------



## locovan

Yes Im looking forward to it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rapide561

*Re: Christmas*



locovan said:


> Rapide561 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I did not know there was a history of pre Christmas Canterbury meets! Last year about 8 vans went, and it was a bit rushed and last minute, but Invicta sorted out dinner, Mavis danced the cancan and Sonesta forced me to drink too much on the Friday night!
> 
> Russell
> 
> 
> 
> What shall we do this year Russel--l we will have to start practising as I wasnt very good.
Click to expand...

Strip show?

R


----------



## jeffro

me and mine are up for it seems a long way away though Jeffro


----------



## artona

*Re: Christmas*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I did not know there was a history of pre Christmas Canterbury meets! Last year about 8 vans went, and it was a bit rushed and last minute, but Invicta sorted out dinner, Mavis danced the cancan and Sonesta forced me to drink too much on the Friday night!
> 
> Russell


Yes mate, click here to see a few pics, Christmas 2006, Invicta organised the meal for us then, superb time


----------



## locovan

this was our Cabaret so you cant beat that :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## artona

you are right mavis, would not even try to beat it :lol: :lol:


----------



## locovan

And this year is a stripshow---err


----------



## Invicta

*Re: Christmas*



artona said:


> Rapide561 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I did not know there was a history of pre Christmas Canterbury meets! Last year about 8 vans went, and it was a bit rushed and last minute, but Invicta sorted out dinner, Mavis danced the cancan and Sonesta forced me to drink too much on the Friday night!
> 
> Russell
> 
> 
> 
> Yes mate, click here to see a few pics, Christmas 2006, Invicta organised the meal for us then, superb time
Click to expand...

The Canterbury Golf Club is a much better venue Stew for the fact that it is just a 5 minute walk across the road from the CCC Site in Bekesbourne Lane so no worries about 'drink driving'! The food and service were pretty good too.

The 2006 gathering took place in November I believe when there was a Euro Market in the Dane Jon Gardens. Last year there was a St Nicholas Parade through Canterbury on the Saturday that some MHFers went to see. 

from Kentonline 7.12.2009
The streets of Canterbury were full of merriment as the city welcomed the 10th St Nicholas parade.

Children from schools across the district joined the fun and festive cheer which made its way through the city centre on Saturday.

The event is held to remember the generosity shown by St Nicholas, who is the inspiration for the modern day Father Christmas.

The festival, which was set up by the Archbishop's wife, Jane Williams, is also organised to help raise funds for children's charities in the name of the saint.

All money collected will go to Demelza House, Family Link Autism Group and Tanzania Education and Medical.

After the procession St Nicholas made his way to the Cathedral gates to meet the Archbishop, Dean of Canterbury, the Very Rev Robert Willis and Lord Mayor of Canterbury Cllr Harry Cragg (pictured above).

A special children's service was then held with carols and prayers, before hot refreshments were handed out and children had the chance to meet St Nicholas.


----------



## artona

Might take in a game of golf as well Peggy  

stew


----------



## Sonesta

Hi Russell,

If we are still in the UK at that time we will definitely be there that's for sure. We had such a fun time at the 2009 Canterbury pre Christmas meet and I will never forget your's and Mavis's impromptu Can Can routine - talk about "split your difference!" :lol: I think this years entertainment should include Bognormike doing a dance routine with a performing dog!  My little Candy took a real shine to Mike and I can just picture them both now doing a little jig: Mike in top hat and tails with walking cane in hand and Candy in a little pink tutu all fluffy and white!!!!! :wink:

Don't you blame me for your drunken shinnanigins Russell darling - you were already half way there when we arrived on the Friday teatime and you reckoned it was that cold, you had to keep adding a tot of brandy to your coffeee to warm you up .........................................! :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Great idea though Russell and I really hope we can attend but at this moment in time, we sadly cannot plan that far ahead and commit to anything!  

Sue x


----------



## Rapide561

*Drinks*

I know it is an eternity away so, but it would be so good if you could attend, and Nette too.

I do recall walking about with a tray of hot coffee and a bottle of whisky, but after entering an Autotrail motorhome, with two little dogs in, everything went blurred!

R


----------



## Invicta

Have booked today for Sunday 5th December 2010 12.30 pm for 1pm at the Canterbury Golf Club. Christmas menu will be out in September. Maximum in restaurant 80.


----------

